# What are the cutest/goofiest behaviors your rats do?



## cvieira (Feb 25, 2014)

I've had my girls for a year now and they crack me up all the time. 

Sigmund likes to try to jump from the floor of my room to the windowsill, usually only makes it about a 3rd of the way and looks totally pathetic scrambling at the wall failing at it. Its pretty funny to watch, and I love how she gets her little butt wiggling all over the place when she's getting ready to launch 

Carl is a big time hoarder, especially of paper products so watching her try to move a magazine thats 3 or 4 times her size to the other side of the room is hilarious. I also once watched her bound away with an entire pear in her mouth. I don't know how she did that.

What kind of silly shenanigans do you see your ratties getting into?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Totally cute! I love the little "ready to jump" butt wiggle. 

My new baby rat, Dash, makes the oddest sound when she is being groomed. It sounds like people running with sneakers on a basketball court. I guess that is her cutest thing so far. 

Gizzard wiggles her ears when she eats treats. Wafer stuffs her cheeks with rice puffs like a hamster. Oreo strands herself in various places and waits for help. 

Mocha will get impatient and angry if both my boyfriend and I aren't present during her "out" time. If we aren't BOTH there, she puffs, paces around, and stares at the door. Even if she is just standing in one spot, grooming herself, she expects us both to be there to watch her. 

Chai dramatically shakes the cage bars and literally sticks her arm out in a "come here" motion to get your attention.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't really had my girls for that long but Beatrice will tug on my shirt sleeve when I'm tidying up their cage because I'm not paying attention to her. Once I pick her up and give her kisses on her belly she goes about her business again. 

Aurora and I haven't really bonded like Beatrice and I have for some reason. She's super nervous of me still which I don't blame her really because as soon as I got her from the pet store pretty much, she was sick and had to be given meds 2 times a day. So she probably associates me with getting her medicine. But some days she's better than others and actually lets me pick her up. She does do this cute thing where she hides in my shirt and pokes her little head out to sniff the air haha.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Dela tugs on my sleeve if I don't put her on the counter in the bathroom when she asks the first time. XD Also, if you try to hand her a treat when you have more than one in your hand, she'll freeze and stare at it until you give her both of them, then she scampers off and promptly eats them both. XDD

Neera really enjoys licking you. Even complete strangers. She licked the vet repeatedly, even when she was struggling to get away. She also tends to get very, very upset if I do anything to Dela's fur. ._. If I wipe her down or get her wet to clean her, Neera will charge over and basically bowl Dela over and lick it clean, even though I think Dela's the dominant one. XDD


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

Grotesque said:


> Mocha will get impatient and angry if both my boyfriend and I aren't present during her "out" time. If we aren't BOTH there, she puffs, paces around, and stares at the door.


LOL!!!!! That's SOOOOOO funny!!! It's like the rat's equivalent of tapping one's foot and looking at the watch.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

My youngest female, Fela, enjoys hoarding pellets. I've tried taking away her hoarding spots to curb the behavior. It makes no difference. Anyway, she really doesn't like when I mess with her stashes. As I'm pulling out handfuls of pellets from the back of the cage, she'll run to her stash, run and stare at me, and run back to her stash and look around frantically (I can only assume she's taking inventory). As I continue to "steal" from her apocalyptic stash, she'll chase after my hand, grab on and attempt to wrestle pellets from me. Once she gets one, she runs back to her stash site and puts it down and paws at the pellet until it's in the exact spot she wants it. I never knew before that rats could be particular... but apparently each pellet has its place.


----------



## cvieira (Feb 25, 2014)

LilCritter said:


> My youngest female, Fela, enjoys hoarding pellets. I've tried taking away her hoarding spots to curb the behavior. It makes no difference. Anyway, she really doesn't like when I mess with her stashes. As I'm pulling out handfuls of pellets from the back of the cage, she'll run to her stash, run and stare at me, and run back to her stash and look around frantically (I can only assume she's taking inventory). As I continue to "steal" from her apocalyptic stash, she'll chase after my hand, grab on and attempt to wrestle pellets from me. Once she gets one, she runs back to her stash site and puts it down and paws at the pellet until it's in the exact spot she wants it. I never knew before that rats could be particular... but apparently each pellet has its place.


my girls are serious hoarders too! they have a hut that is their "pantry" that they don't even go in anymore. today i took 42 little lab blocks out of there.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

One of my other girls, Auri, likes to escape from the cage. She knows I hate it, and will hide in the storage spot under the DFN and on top of a plastic storage box. I'll be down on the floor calling her to come to me and she'll just stare at me. If I move to grab her, she goes _juuuuuuuuust_ out of reach, turn around and stare at me again. She knows exactly what she's doing.

My other 2 girls have an act. Denna likes to store food out in the open next to the litter box. Devi will steal it, almost every time. Every time Denna returns to her stash site, she freaks out; she'll jump in shock, run over to the spot, look and sniff around, then come running to me with this face like "someone stole my foodses! canz i has more? pleeeeaaase?" I don't think she's caught onto Devi.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Daisy is the shyer of my two, so it is not unusual for her to hide a bit when there are new people in the house. Roxy, my shoulder rat, is usually more tolerant of coming out to meet people who want to say hi to her. I will bring her out, and she will go to my shoulder as usual. I have been wearing my bulky sweaters this winter. I have one friend who loves for me to bring her out when he visits, if she will come. But, if my friend gets too close, or when Roxy has had about enough, she will go from my shoulder, through the neck of my sweater, onto my bare back or down my arm. Usually end up needing my husband to go in after her, as I do not want her to fall down. One time she crawled up the sleeve of my sweater and just poked her nose out.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Every now and then Nibbler will get all hyper and jump up on the couch and "attack" me. (totally playful) He'll wrestle with my hand and nibble at my fingers. It's super cute, and super fun. I love it when he does that. 

Zeek has this weird thing where he will close his left eye when you're petting him, so he looks like he's winking. He looks super cute when he's doing it.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

Amadeus hoards toys and doesn't share. Link snatches things away from me and runs away quickly. I guess neither one of them like sharing. lawl

They both like to go for shoulder rides and will play with my hair or nibble my ear while they're on me. Amadeus also tries to take my clothes off. He really likes fabric for some reason.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

My rats seem to think posters on the wall are 3d and something they can grab onto so they climb up on something and try to jump onto the poster and of course just fall from midair after hitting the poster every time...lol it's so hilarious to watch him do it over and over and never figure out why he can't stay up there.

Daisy loves to groom me and is my shoulder rat so is always licking and grooming me. It's funny though that whenever he gets in trouble right afterwards he will start licking me as if he is sucking up trying to apologize like I will forget he did something wrong...he also does it after he gets scared and I am cuddling him to make him feel better. It's like a weird comfort thing. The other day he was climbing on his playpen and his paw got caught in the bars and got stuck and he fell and was hanging for a second. He squeaked bloody murder and was terrified. I ran to him of course and babied him and gave him kisses and right away he started licking me like that's how he comforts himself after he gets scared lol or in trouble lol. Very weird but cute.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They all have their little quirks but my favorite has to be that Squeaky is in love with my husband. It doesn't matter what we're doing, if my hubby is in the vicinity Squeaky goes bounding off in his direction. He hops like a little bunny, lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Iris would always spend her treat time hoarding and building nests. She would run around, even with her huge tumor, grabbing food and hiding it and grabbing trash and building nests. She always got 30+ treats because I'm a sucker for beggers, but she probably only got to eat one or two because everyone else would camp out in her hut and take her food.

When Elias is in trouble he will let you pet him. He crawls over and lays down.

Milo hates anything on his hands. He doesn't hold food if it has something on it (like pasta sauce), instead cleaning it off and then holding it to chew it. 

Echo likes to get out of the cage in nap in strange places. 

Circe always prefaces bad behavior or after getting yelled at with kisses. She doesn't mean she's sorry, she just knows she'll be out of trouble the cuter she is.

Ophelia views the word "No" as a personal challenge. She got lost in the cieling a bit ago because she jumped up there after repeatedly telling her no. It's a trigger word. Once, my friend told her "no" to chewing on duct tape, which she wasn't doing. Cheeky thing looked at me, grabbed the tape, and chewed on the duct tape as slow as possible with prolonged eye contact.

Sigh. My kiddos.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Charlotte popcorns all the time when she is happy or excited. It is really an adorable behavior - she suddenly hops and doesn't even seem to realize she's doing it!

I'm getting my second rat in a couple of weeks. I look forward to getting to know her cute personality traits.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, Cricket is this petit little rat, but is totally dominant over Styx, who is significantly larger. It was hilarious when I brought her home seeing a tiny baby do dominance behaviours on the big adult. It is the only time I have heard of that happening in intros. I guess Styx is too much of a big squishy wimp to defend her territory.
Styx's funny behaviour is probably how she always gets excited to come out and play, then just curls up somewhere in my room and naps when I let her out.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Merry is an expert flycatcher, she picks them out of the air as they fly past her like a chameleon then she spits them out.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I have several cute stories about my rats, but I think I'll share just two:

1. I had 13 rats at this time. The first thing I did each morning was greet everyone and give them treats. On one day, I gave Aphrodite a treat, as she turned away with it, another rat grabbed it and ran away. In a split second I watched her thought processes go: "Ooh, you I'm gonna get you" - "Uh, wait, Mom will give me another one." then she turned back to me and got another treat. As she turned away, the second treat was also stolen and again: "Ooh, you I'm gonna get you" - "Uh, wait, Mom will give me another one." and again I gave her another treat. This one she kept. It was just so cute to see the way her thought process went.

2. I always liked to get my rats toys that made noise. Like the Fisher Price farm toy with the different animal noises and the rats seemed to like playing with them too. One day I found a toy in the thrift shop that I still don't know exactly what it was, but it was a clear plastic dome with several openings in it and a button in the middle that when pushed produced a short bit of music. I brought it home and put it in the cage. A bit later I heard the music and immediately the sound of a rat scampering helter skelter to the bottom of the cage. "Oh, no. It's scaring them. I better take it out." I thought. Imagine my surprise when I went to remove it from the cage to see 4 rats lined up down the ladder waiting their turn to push the button and race to the bottom of the cage. They must have liked it after all.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Haha, i also got my rats some kind of kid toy that played music and at first i didnt know how to turn it on so i just gave up on it. a little while later i hear music coming from my room. they figured it out straight away, i was amazed. they outsmarted me.


----------

